# Mark Felix 400k deadlift



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just one I like to watch.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beast Felix!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

insane lift


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

hes good a deadlift but seems a bit of a bellend on tv!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> hes good a deadlift but seems a bit of a bellend on tv!


Why's that? he seems sound to me


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Great bloke stronge as an ox.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why's that? he seems sound to me


seems a bit big headed in comparison to say terry hollands or jimmy marku

From what the comentators said on BSM he wasn't liked in the BSM camp

In other news i saw lawerence shalali the other day from BSM. hes huge


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Just one I like to watch.


I prefer mother russia


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Tall said:


> I prefer mother russia


That is crazy strength . how can someone hold that weight without straps? my grip goes at 130-140kg, small hands i reckon!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

tall ive seen that video before. It almost looks like he rounds his back and his shoulders but doesnt seem to be doing him any harm.

MASSIVE MONSTER- yeah could be small hands dude, mark felix has massive hands and always does well in grip events. Have you tried hook grip?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

That is awesome grip strength , I've got hands like shovels but I've only managed 190kg without straps.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

His back looked kinda rounded to, but his from is obvs well thought about


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

He is aiming for 455kg deadlift and doesnt want to compete until he is ready for it. I would say he would be first in line for a pop at it with his recent training videos.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> hes good a deadlift but seems a bit of a bellend on tv!


hes a sound guy mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tall said:


> I prefer mother russia


Mental. Looks like shocking form but who am I to criticise that!

Is it me or is the bar bent out of shape at the end?!


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

What a guy, to be honest 400k deadlift without grips one of the best


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't really comment on him as a person but if i could deadlift 400kg with no straps i think i'd be a little big headed too lol. What a beast.

GHS


----------

